# The police are back



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

BBC News - Hated Egyptian police try to win public trust


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This morning I passed the police station mentioned in this article and there was at least 15 thugs sitting on the steps and in the back of the blue pick up trucks, all dressed in the regulation leather jacket.. I thought these people had been basically sacked from their job?


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> This morning I passed the police station mentioned in this article and there was at least 15 thugs sitting on the steps and in the back of the blue pick up trucks, all dressed in the regulation leather jacket.. I thought these people had been basically sacked from their job?


can i ask which are the ones with the white uniform and the black armband?
Are these supposed to be tourist police?

I went out for a meal here in zam on hassan sabry street last night and this weirdo just kept looking at us when we were walking past his booth.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> can i ask which are the ones with the white uniform and the black armband?
> Are these supposed to be tourist police?
> 
> I went out for a meal here in zam on hassan sabry street last night and this weirdo just kept looking at us when we were walking past his booth.




Tourist police have tourist police on their armbands.

White uniform??? They are still in their winter black. uniforms and this wont change till May. Was he outside an embassy or bank?.. basically they are decoration and nothing else.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Tourist police have tourist police on their armbands.
> 
> White uniform??? They are still in their winter black. uniforms and this wont change till May. Was he outside an embassy or bank?.. basically they are decoration and nothing else.


well there is an eab branch near the restaurant on the same street. But yes i have not seen these this winter so i was not sure. I worried that it may be someone dressed as a policeman that would try to scam etc etc so we walked across the road and gave him a wide berth. Who knows.


----------

